# Can i have help identifying this tortoise please



## soapy (Nov 23, 2009)

I found this tortoise today in my yard. The shell was painted gold it seems. any help identifying it would be appreciated, thank you


----------



## egyptiandan (Nov 23, 2009)

You have found a Gopher tortoise, _Gopherus polyphemus_. It would be great if you could release it after you get the paint off him/her. Acetone and a soft cloth should get most of the paint off. 

Danny


----------



## nearpass (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow, is that for real? Can't imagine anyone doing something like that. It would probably help knowing where you live, and maybe a couple more pictures from some other angles. Also, how big is it?


----------



## soapy (Nov 23, 2009)

egyptiandan said:


> You have found a Gopher tortoise, _Gopherus polyphemus_. It would be great if you could release it after you get the paint off him/her. Acetone and a soft cloth should get most of the paint off.
> 
> Danny



Thank you! I work at a vet clinic so i am going to check it for a microchip, if ti doesnt have one, i'll release it


----------



## egyptiandan (Nov 23, 2009)

If the tortoise does have a microchip, it would be part of a study. No state, where Gopher tortoises are found, lets people keep them without a permit.
I see your in south Florida  in the heart of Gopher tortoise country. 

Danny


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Danny I thought once it was captive there was no releasing them?


----------



## egyptiandan (Nov 23, 2009)

Only if it has been injured or has come in contact with a tortoise that is sick. Other than that it is perfectly fine to let go. 

Danny


----------



## dmmj (Nov 23, 2009)

Calif has a no release into wild law regarding their tortoises that are taken by people.


----------



## brymanda (Nov 24, 2009)

With Gopher tortoises there are often "safe havens" to release them in since you need to keep them away from construction areas. I'm not sure how to find out where those are though... County animal control may know.


----------



## K9KidsLove (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi...I have a permit to take care of gophers in need of medical care. Here in MS there is a $10,000 fine if you are caught with one without a permit. They must be reported to the Dept of Wildlife & Fisheries by way of a vet or rescue/rehab group. They are require to be tested before being released. We try to release as close as where they are found unless it is an unsafe environment.
I can't believe someone put that much paint on him...even if it is a cross!
good luck to him
Patsy


----------



## Kymiie (Nov 25, 2009)

Poor little monster, who would do that??
DAMN RIGHT CRUEL!
Acetone.. wont that harm the tort?

Good luck, let us know how things go
xx


----------



## egyptiandan (Nov 25, 2009)

No acetone won't hurt the tortoise or you  as long as you use it in a well ventilated area. 
Just put a bit on a soft cloth and rub. It takes a bit, but the paint will come off.

Danny


----------



## dmmj (Nov 25, 2009)

You know I did not even notice it was in the shape of a cross, interesting.


----------

